# ? About Apple Snails



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello,

How long will these snails survive during shipping (Priority Mail)?

My snails arrived, but I wasn't home at the time. This is their second day in the box, by tomorrow it'll be their 3rd day. Will they be alright by the time I get to the post office tomorrow (a.m.) to pick them up? Please say yes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

If temps are not that bad and the packaging was good, there is a good chance they will be alive.

-Pedro


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I bought them from Rainbow Snails website. The temp here is good now that August is almost over. It's been around 70 degrees here in NY.

Do you really think they'll be okay? God, I'm going out of my mind thinking all sorts of bad things.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

In the past I have rec'd brigs in the mail and it has taken 3 days to get to me. All was just fine. Try to relax a little  I know, easier said than done.
Just remember to acclimate them to your tank slowly. Keep your PH above 7, feed, clean a lot, and love them.. You'll be fine. Enjoy your new obsession [smilie=l:


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Musket said:


> In the past I have rec'd brigs in the mail and it has taken 3 days to get to me. All was just fine. Try to relax a little


Thanks so much! I REALLY needed that.

I guess you have to hear it more than once in order to be reassured. Especially when someone's been there.

I feel a lot better now. Thanks also for the advice, regarding snail care.

You guys are great!

I can't wait to get my new pets.

Lissette


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I posted some apple snails out that got caught up in the Mother's Day post.....instead of a day or so they were in the mail for five days and they all survived fine.

I know the seller from another site and have heard lots of good things about her snails and packaging so no worries.

Good luck with your new snailies.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you Shrimp&Snails. You have no idea how much I was worried last night. I`m off to get my snails.

I never thought that I`d go crazy over snails. Man, I am obsessed.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Let us know how they arrive.

-Pedro


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

They're Alive, they're alive!

Oh, they're so Beautiful! I've been acclimating them for a few hours now. One of them won't come out of its shell, but I suspect he's been stressed from shipping, so I'll give him a little time.

The rest of them are out and about and they're eating. Actually, they're clinging to the squash. I'm so thrilled!

Thanks so much guys for your help. You guys are top notch.

______________________

P.S. He just came out of his shell.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Good, good.  

-Pedro


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad they arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Glad to hear it all worked out fine. Has the little one come out of the shell yet?


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi, and thanks.

I swear, he must've taken at least 5 hours to come out of his shell. This is the biggest snail I received (chestnut). I grew a few gray hairs waiting for him to come out.

The others ate their meal with no problems, but I'm a little worried. Moody (yep, that's his name now) hasn't eaten since coming out of his shell. He walks all over the place now, but won't eat. Do you think there's something wrong with him? I've fed them squash and french cut green beans. The others cling to it, but Moody just passes it by. Maybe he's finicky? (groan)

The Magenta snail is a real hoot. One minute he's clinging to the L. Aromatica, the next thing I know he's on the floor upside down. He's done it numerous times, and so he's been dubbed the Joker. The other two, I'm not sure yet what to name them.

You guys were right. Snails are fun to watch, and they're funny too.:biggrin:


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Couldn't agree with you more. Very entertaining creatures.
About the magenta - are you referring to the snail being out of the tank on the floor or on the floor of the tank? If he's climbing out of the water, he may be a she and looking for a place to lay eggs. Or a water issue. If on the floor of the tank, he/she is just playing parachute. I've actually caught one of mine float up to the top of the tank, normally you see them coming down. So to me that was a treat. Glad you are enjoying them. Like I said before "enjoy your new obsession "


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Oops. Yes, I meant on the floor of the tank. 

Parachuting, huh? I can see why you call it that. I think that's really cool. I can see that you have fun with yours too. They are so funny.:biggrin: 

Thanks so much for your well wishes. It means a lot to me.

You have yourself a wonderful weekend. 



Lissette


----------

